# New puppy



## supergsd (Feb 18, 2015)

My daughter and I are picking up our pup. She will be 8 weeks old and have her first shots. Couple questions, 

1. What age does she go in for her next series of shots?
2. When is it safe to take her out in public?
3. They are feeding Iams puppy and I plan on switching her to TOTW. Is this a good idea? I know I need to wean her off Iams.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

1. I believe she gets shots at 10 weeks, 12 weeks, and 16 weeks.
2. You can take her out as soon as she has had all her shots. 
3. TOTW isn't the worst food, it's not the best food. Check of dogfoodadvisor.com and see how the foods at your local pet store rank. You might find something of higher quality available at a similar price. 

Congrats on your new puppy! And :welcome:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

8 weeks, 12, 16. Space them apart 4 weeks and then wait a couple of more weeks before you do rabies.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome! Pictures when you get your wee one home!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

lhczth said:


> 8 weeks, 12, 16. Space them apart 4 weeks and then wait a couple of more weeks before you do rabies.


This is what I do with my pups. 3 shots with 4 weeks spacing and then rabies (usually when I go in for 6 month prelim x-rays).


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

(I may get slammed for this.) Check with your vet to see if there have been any parvo cases in your area. If there haven't been any cases - after her second round of shots, you will probably be safe to take her out in areas that don't have a lot of dog traffic. 

It's completely up to you - there are members who say wait until ALL shots are done and others who take the puppies out a bit earlier. It's a bit of a risk to take them out before the 3rd set of shots, but just how risky depends on where you live. 

In my area, the risk of parvo wasn't high and my puppy really needed the socialization. I made the judgement call and started taking him out about a week after his second round of shots.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> (I may get slammed for this.) Check with your vet to see if there have been any parvo cases in your area. If there haven't been any cases - after her second round of shots, you will probably be safe to take her out in areas that don't have a lot of dog traffic.
> 
> It's completely up to you - there are members who say wait until ALL shots are done and others who take the puppies out a bit earlier. It's a bit of a risk to take them out before the 3rd set of shots, but just how risky depends on where you live.
> 
> In my area, the risk of parvo wasn't high and my puppy really needed the socialization. I made the judgement call and started taking him out about a week after his second round of shots.


I do the same. The instance of parvo in my area is not high unless I take the puppy to dog heavy areas. And in my experience the risk of behavioral fallout due to lack of socialization has always been higher than the risk of catching something like parvo, especially if I'm being careful about where puppy goes.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

The puppy turns into this, enjoy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats on new pup, I likely will get mine around same time. 
Re the shots I'm just going to let the vet give me the info,,man so much to learn, but we don't need it all done at once.


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

Whatever puppy food you decide on, very important to make sure it is puppy food for large breeds or they will grow too fast and run the risk of getting pano.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats on the new pup  

I started bringing mine out to meet people after his 2nd set of shots from the vet, around 11 weeks old, though it was his 3rd overall - the breeder had given him his first round the day we picked him up. I didn't want to miss prime socialization time with him, but I was also careful where/what he was around. Started out with no dogs - just people, to dogs we were friends with the owners of, to more dogs in public.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Lwilley said:


> Whatever puppy food you decide on, very important to make sure it is puppy food for large breeds or they will grow too fast and run the risk of getting pano.


 
My breeder went over that with me tonight, lot to learn and remember


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't feed puppy food at all...my pups go right to adult food (Fromm Gold)


----------

